# Cyber Acoustics Q&A Thread (Official Sponsor Thread)



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

We are new to KB but have been around for a long time. We are open to any questions, suggestions or comments about our product. Just fire away


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to Cyber Acoustics, our newest KindleBoards sponsor. Check out their stylish Kindle covers here: http://www.cyberacoustics.com/kindle3

Thanks for supporting this KindleBoards sponsor!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks great, I'll be ordering this!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is really quite nice.... I would love a case like this for my Sony 950.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a question:  The clear hard (or soft) plastic grips that hold the corners of the Kindle look as though they might scratch it.  Obviously, you've thought about that already, so reassure us -- what features of those grips prevent any scratches from occurring?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I got a few questions as well.

1. Is the leather real/genuine leather, or a PU leather or synthetic that many other case user use?
2. How much does this case weigh?
3. Is this case going to be available on Amazon anytime soon?
4. Are there any other cases in the making, maybe a more common book style?

Thanks,

JD


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the questions… 

The leather material we use is named “split leather” which is the 2nd layer of cow leather. The case weighs 6 oz. and has an unique mounting system that consist of 4 soft but durable silicon corners that protect the kindle rather than scratch it. In fact those of you that have a skin on your Kindle our mounting system will not damage it. There are no plans to make a book style case at this time.

We hope to have it up on Amazon soon.

CyberSteve


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

CyberSteve said:


> Thanks for the questions&#8230;
> 
> The leather material we use is named "split leather" which is the 2nd layer of cow leather. The case weighs 6 oz. and has an unique mounting system that consist of 4 soft but durable silicon corners that protect the kindle rather than scratch it. In fact those of you that have a skin on your Kindle our mounting system will not damage it. There are no plans to make a book style case at this time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the look of the ipad covers on your site-- the bright covers look like notebook covers.   Please, please make a book-style kindle cover.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

great looking case. I can see it being popular with people who like to read handsfree. Nice for those that dine alone and don't want to hold their kindle while they read and eat.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I too prefer book-style cover.  

Regarding placement of elastic band for holding Kindle in cover while reading -- being right handed, I hold Kindle in my left hand.  I'd guess that's probably true of most right handed readers.  And most of the world is right handed.  (Sorry, lefties.)  Therefore elastic band would be better located more to the other side.


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I too prefer book-style cover.
> 
> Regarding placement of elastic band for holding Kindle in cover while reading -- being right handed, I hold Kindle in my left hand. I'd guess that's probably true of most right handed readers. And most of the world is right handed. (Sorry, lefties.) Therefore elastic band would be better located more to the other side.


Sandpiper...Good Point.... but the nice thing about our case is that you can easily mount your Kindle to have the strap either on the left or right. Just 3 seconds is all you need....

CyberSteve


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

We have launched a new division called Maroo. Who is Maroo for? Those individuals who don't need to follow trends. Because they set them. Check out the Kindle covers at:

http://www.maroo.com/product_list.cfm?pc=11&ps=7

CyberSteve
w/ Maroo


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the mounting system but another one that only likes book style covers and hoping you make one.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi CyberSteve...I'm a new convert...love the case I bought.

For anyone that missed it, I did a review of a Cyber Acoustic flip-top case last week. It's similar to the new Maroo line...I think in every way?....except for cover designs/material.

Review:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,75923.0.html


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

9MMare said:


> Hi CyberSteve...I'm a new convert...love the case I bought.
> 
> For anyone that missed it, I did a review of a Cyber Acoustic flip-top case last week. It's similar to the new Maroo line...I think in every way?....except for cover designs/material.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to write the reveiw. Below is a link to a independent reveiw done by DetroitBORG on YouTube. He does a good job showing you the pros and cons about our cover.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DetroitBORG#p/u/46/IqytsM9Zvzw

CyberSteve
Cyber Acoustics


----------



## buyonamazon (Jun 19, 2011)

9MMare said:


> Hi CyberSteve...I'm a new convert...love the case I bought.
> 
> For anyone that missed it, I did a review of a Cyber Acoustic flip-top case last week. It's similar to the new Maroo line...I think in every way?....except for cover designs/material.
> 
> ...


Good review. Thanks, I found t







hat it was really helpful.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Here's a question: The clear hard (or soft) plastic grips that hold the corners of the Kindle look as though they might scratch it. Obviously, you've thought about that already, so reassure us -- what features of those grips prevent any scratches from occurring?


They are soft, yet structured, and malleable, like silicone. They wont scratch anything and grip nicely, yet it's easy to get the K in and out because they flex.

Edit: typo


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to 9MMare's review I am anxiously awaiting delivery of my red leather cover!  Maybe tomorrow!  Can't wait!

Kathy in NC


----------



## kb9680 (May 20, 2011)

candggmom said:


> Thanks to 9MMare's review I am anxiously awaiting delivery of my red leather cover! Maybe tomorrow! Can't wait!
> 
> Kathy in NC


ooooh! Could you please post pics & a review?! I can't make up my mind and hopefully seeing pics and hearing from someone who owns it (red one) will help me. lol


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a quick update: the Grant Technology Simple Light that works off of the Kindle battery fits just fine in the flip-top case...open, closed, and even secured.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

kb9680 - Sorry about not posting but someone vandalized our mailbox early Wednesday morning so I have not received the cover yet!   I will stop by the PO later today to pick up the held mail and hopefully it will be in that pile.  Now to go put up a new mailbox in 100 degree heat - that should max me out on the fun meter for today (dripping sarcasm!)!  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Is this available on Amazon?  It comes up but states ipad/kindle.  Pictured with the kindle 3 but description confuses the issue even more.

You make book style ipad ones.  Any chance you will make book style kindle covers too?


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice case and the price is pretty reasonable.


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

maries said:


> Is this available on Amazon? It comes up but states ipad/kindle. Pictured with the kindle 3 but description confuses the issue even more.
> 
> You make book style ipad ones. Any chance you will make book style kindle covers too?


I have to apologize for not responding to your inquiry in a timely manner. The Kindle 3 cases are only available on our site www.cyberacoustics.com or on our designer site www.maroo.com . We are working hard to get these into the retail stores. At the present time we are not planning to introduce a book style cover. Thanks for asking 

CyberSteve


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still thrilled to death with mine. 

But as a commuter who uses the elastic closures alot, I hope that they will last. 

But thus far, it is the perfect cover for me, so lightweight and secure.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

9MMare said:


> I'm still thrilled to death with mine.
> 
> But as a commuter who uses the elastic closures alot, I hope that they will last.
> 
> But thus far, it is the perfect cover for me, so lightweight and secure.


That is good to hear you had some success with it. I am now debating if I should get a case now... oh boy.


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

unitbit said:


> That is good to hear you had some success with it. I am now debating if I should get a case now... oh boy.


Just an FYI, If for any reason you don't like the case when you receive it, you can send it back for a full refund.

CyberSteve


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

bump for new folks looking for cases


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

I have been seeing comments about our cover on why we have a flip style case vs a folio style. We just posted an updated video to our www.maroo.com site showing the Kindle case hands free feature for reading. check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM1IfEz2FqY

CyberSteve


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

CyberSteve said:


> I have been seeing comments about our cover on why we have a flip style case vs a folio style. We just posted an updated video to our www.maroo.com site showing the Kindle case hands free feature for reading. check it out at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM1IfEz2FqY
> 
> CyberSteve


I love the flip style! It just seems to offer more options for propping up and holding....and fitting the Simple Light on the side.


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wanted you to know our cases are available for the Kindle fire. You can click on the link below to see a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ECkk7hv4TCA

CyberSteve
w/ Cyber Acoustics


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought the Cyber-Acoustics one for the Fire and am very happy with it!


----------

